# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  How to tie moss on mesh

## Savant

I am planning to set up a new chilled tank... and one of the ideas I have for the scape is a moss foreground/wall. I have previously tried tying fissidens to mesh without success... the moss just turned brown and died... 

I hope to try again, can any bros share how the tying is done and the size of the holes of the stainless steel mesh that is suitable...

Mosses considered are:

1. Mystery shanghai moss
2. fissidens..
3. Erect moss
4. Mini Pelia
5. Xmas moss..

Are they tied the same way?

----------


## blue33

> I am planning to set up a new chilled tank... and one of the ideas I have for the scape is a moss foreground/wall. I have previously tried tying fissidens to mesh without success... the moss just turned brown and died... 
> 
> I hope to try again, can any bros share how the tying is done and the size of the holes of the stainless steel mesh that is suitable...
> 
> Mosses considered are:
> 
> 1. Mystery shanghai moss
> 2. fissidens..
> 3. Erect moss
> ...


Here's the link to tie the moss. Click >Here< and this one >Here<

To grow moss well, you need to provide lots of CO2, KNO3 and PO4 and they'll do quite well. Even at higher temps, they do well. If moss dies rapidly, you likely have either Copper/algicides present or not enough CO2.

----------


## Savant

Ah yes.... I intend to grow them in a shrimp tank? Can shrimps tahan the dosing of ferts?

----------


## Aquaculture

Shrimps are quite sensitive to fert dosage bro. The good thing is that moss isn't as demanding as the other plants that are fert hungry.

----------


## zoothefreak

sorry to hijack the thread but some noobie questions here...

where to buy stainless steel mesh used for moss?

and how to attach the moss to the ss mesh?  :Crying:

----------


## Emokidz

> where to buy stainless steel mesh used for moss?


If I'm not wrong, Colourful or NA opposite Thompson Medical Centre sells meshes at $1 per mesh.




> and how to attach the moss to the ss mesh?


You can refer to this website for the tieing.. 

Hope this helped  :Smile:

----------


## zoothefreak

Thanks Emokidz for where to get the mesh info ya... I found that hardware stores sell em but its $10 for 1 feet and they wont sell it in any smaller quatities so I'll go check out Colourful... 

Hmmm so do I just weave the moss carefully thru the ss mesh with a pair of tweezers? coz the website actually uses plastic mesh and they just sandwich the moss in between 2 pieces but usually for ss mesh u see them stuck on only one piece...

----------


## tatguy

Hmm can try those plastic mesh wi*th* holes arnd 5mm wide...then use the thick fishing line...put the moss on the mesh liao then weave the fishing line through the holes...the fishing line itself is springy en*o*u*gh* to hold on to the mesh then no n*ee*d tie..personal experience only..hope it helps =)

----------


## benzo.tw

> If I'm not wrong, Colourful or NA opposite Thompson Medical Centre sells meshes at $1 per mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> You can refer to this website for the tieing.. 
> 
> Hope this helped


 
Hi.. Thanks for sharing this wonderful website!

----------


## s11loop

actually which is better ? Fishing line or cloth line?

----------


## eviltrain

To me, fishing line is better because it won't disintigrate like cotten strings. Another plus for fishing line is once it's in water, its not as 
"eye-catching" like those coloured cotten strings

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi all,

Any bros have tried using plastic mesh to do a 1-sheet wall for background/sidewall for a 3x1.5x1.5? Intending to make one myself but i *DO NOT* wish to use suckers as they tend to harden and difficult to remove.

Saw "TheAlpha" 's method using egg-crate to hold it down, but wish to explore the options that i have.

Anyone can enlighten me ?

Regards
Felix

----------

